# What did Harry Truman and Gerald Ford not have in common?



## jwhoff (Apr 29, 2011)

What did Harry Truman and Gerald Ford not have in common?

These two brothers are some of my favorite masons in history.  They were there during their country's darkest hours.  They did the job and made the tough decisions.  I believe them to both have been square shooters and of utmost honesty.  Neither was a glory hog and neither demanded praise and accolades when their work was done.

Could any of us have met their challenges?  Complainers, please step aside and let two men of mettle step forward!


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think you can compare 'the tough decisions' of Truman to any of the decisions Ford made in office.  The mental and emotional weight of having to drop 2 atom bombs is more than almost any other President has had to bear.


----------

